# Searching for Parker gel refills options



## GouletPens (Nov 13, 2008)

I like to use rollerballs in all my pens, and I've been using Parker brand gel rollerballs in all my twist pens, but I've found they don't last nearly as long as ballpoint or as the larger Schmitt or Cross refills used in screw cap pens. I've searched quite a bit so far, but does anyone know of either: 

1) Very high quality ballpoints in the Parker style that write smoothly like rollerballs?
2) Parker brand refills that are a finer point than the medium point so they will last longer? or..
3) A different brand of the Parker style refill in a gel rollerball that is better than Parker brand?

I've had family members tell me that the rollerball is nice, but only lasts about a month to a couple of weeks, depending on how often you write. Any suggestions?


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 13, 2008)

If you can't find it here, it likely doesn't exist.


http://www.coloradopen.com/category/pen-refills


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 13, 2008)

Check out the Schmidt refills that Lou has available....  http://www.heritagepens.com/index.php


----------



## BruceA (Nov 13, 2008)

*Parker refill alternatives*

Check out these sites for refill options:

Passion4Pens.com at http://www.passion4pens.com/site/735447/page/870218
TheGoldenNib.com
Pendemonium.com
Go-Authentic.com
ParadisePens.com

Do a search here on Penturners.org site for "Parker refill" and "Visconti" and you'll find more recommendations. 

There are three brands to look into: Schmidt, Schneider, and Visconti, in my humble opinion. 

I like the Visconti gel refill in black.  It comes in .5, .7, and 1.0 widths.  The 1.0 is nice and bold, and what I'm currently using regularly.  The .7 is another good refill, with a standard width line. 

I would also recommend testing the Schmidt Super Bowl 8900.  Excellent, smooth dark black line. 

Passion4Pens is having a sale on their Schmidt line right now, and it would be a good time to buy a test set of the Super Bowl 8900, P900 Ballpoint, P950 Megaline Ballpoint, and definitely try the 9000 Easyflow. 

Putting a good gel refill in your pens is a great way to make your pens FEEL expensive and luxurious.  

The best way to find a good replacement refill is to buy a test batch of different refills and live with each one for a few days.  You'll quickly find a favorite.  

A pen can look great, but a higher quality refill will make it WRITE great, and that's another tangible pleasure to enjoy every time you or your customer picks it up to write with.


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Rereading the initial post I think we have an error.

Is this a Gel Rollerball refill or a Parker Style Gel Ballpoint refill? There's a big difference.

The Gel Ballpoints write nicer than the regular ballpoints, but you can't swap a rollerball refill into a ballpoint pen to my knowledge. The rollerballs are just too long.

I'm not aware of a Gel ballpoint with a fine tip.


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 14, 2008)

What I'm currently doing is replacing the stock parker style ballpoints that come with the twist pen kits with the Parker brand gel rollerball refills....they're the exact same size, but are actually gel rollerballs. They write great and certainly help to sell the pens, but I'm looking more for something to use ongoing that might use a little less ink and last longer, but still writes as smoothly as the Parker gel.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 14, 2008)

Brian,
I think you will find that in the Parker set, the gel will definitely run out faster than the normal refill.   I think that it has to do with how 'smooth' it writes.  The ink just flows better than the non-gel.

That being said - I personally recommend that when people are trying my pens, the try both.   Some people LOVE the gel and some HATE it.   I think it has to do with how hard different people push on the pen.   Those that write softer like the gels, and those that are heavy handed actually prefer the non gel version.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 14, 2008)

Rollerball refills should be used on pens with caps since the rollerball ink will dry on the writing tip when used in a ball point pen. The writing ball is exposed when used in a ballpoint even when the point is retracted.  Gel ink is designed for ballpoints and will not dry out. So, be careful when swapping refills between pens. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## rherrell (Nov 14, 2008)

I believe these are what you want......http://tinyurl.com/6nuyf8
Anthony (Penworks) at The Golden Nib sells them. I use them and like them.:wink:


----------



## BruceA (Nov 18, 2008)

*Fine point gel ballpoint is available*

Mike, 
I'm a little behind the conversation curve here, but regarding your question about a fine point gel ballpoint, I can tell you from personal handling that Visconti has a .5 gel ballpoint, which is a FINE width. 

They also carry a .7, and a 1.0 width.  

Yes, we've kind of woven gel rollerballs and gel ballpoints into a single dialog here...!

Bruce in TN.


----------

